# .   .  .    .
.       .           (.  .    . .).           .  .      .      .   .

----------


## .

> 


  ?   ?    ? ?  ?

----------

.     .       .

----------


## .

.        . 
   ""    - ,  ,    .
     86 .     
 FAQ          -     .

----------


## Amisha

.       .      .            . 1      ?    .           .  .    (2         24000    (   )8000      32000.      19000  5000    3  1 8000                ? ) 3                  .   .

----------


## .

> .


        ,    ,     .
  ,  .        ?    ?      :Smilie:            .     - ,            ?
       .   -

----------


## Amisha

.    .         . . . .       ". .". . . .      :   .,   ,   .         .  ?

----------


## Amisha

.

----------


## .

,    . 
        .      86  .



> ?


 ,    (       ), ,  (     )



> ?


 , .           . , ,   ,    .



> .


   ,    .

----------


## Amisha

.      .    ?        .  .    . ?           .     .   ?

----------


## .

0.
        .



> .     .   ?


  .    ,     .
:       . , ,         :Frown:

----------


## Amisha

.  .   .      .  .        .                .

----------


## .

,  -

----------


## Amisha

.      .         .    .        (    )    1 (.. ).          .     .   .    .                   . 1          ? 2.     .  ??

----------


## .

1. .       
2.

----------


## Amisha

.

----------


## Amisha

*-*         .     ? 
               (  )    ?                 . ?
     80                  ?
    1    86          (.. )?

----------


## .

> ?


  10 



> .


  . 



> 80                  ?


 



> 1    86          (.. )?


  10 .    -     1     1,           .

----------


## Amisha

.     1        86 (      20)   ?

----------


## Amisha

20  71.1        10 ?

----------


## .

> 1        86


   -     1,      .       .   ,  1 7.7       86 .      20 . ,       20 ,       86



> 20  71.1


    ? ,     10 ?           -     1.      .  1      :Frown:

----------


## Amisha

.  .  .    650 .           10.13?

----------


## .

.        .  ,

----------


## Amisha

.    .   ?      40000?    ?

----------


## .

-   ?    .        :Wink:

----------


## Amisha

.      ! .

----------


## .



----------

